# Tee on rear air bags?



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

Shopping around for rear air bag set ups, I have noticed that the all seem to have separate lines for each bag. Does anyone see any issues with placing a tee between the bags and only using one fill port? I cannot think of a reason I would need to run air bags at two different pressures.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a Firestone kit and that's exactly how it's set up out of the box.


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

OK, thanks...that was easy.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I have Air-Lift air bags in the rear, and they are set up as a You'd like. On their site, it says that in heavy applications like rv's etc. it is best to use separate Schrader Valves for each air bag. I probably should have done it this way as well. With the spreader in the back and 2+ yards of salt I'm very top heavy. Their theory is, if a heavy object leans to the left going around a corner, the air in the left airbag can compress, pushing all of the air into the right air bag, making the problem that much worse. I only have single path, but will use dual path in my next truck.


----------



## jarhead1349 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks Jeff...that makes sense with top heavy loads....I run a Boss TGS 1100 spreader and load up with about 35-40 bags for my route. Starting to think dual path might be a better option in the long run.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeff is right. The reason for separate lines is roll stability. You will still have some stability from the springs if the airbags are just helpers. The more load the airbags take the more important it is to have them separate.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

If you only have a single path controller you can increase your roll stiffness/stability with some check valves and tees.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

old school used to be a tee for air shocks and single line for air bags


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> old school used to be a tee for air shocks and single line for air bags


I did not think that was old school... thought that was just normal...

Hope that does not mean I am old school


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> I did not think that was old school... thought that was just normal...
> 
> Hope that does not mean I am old school


goes back to when we would jack cars to fit wider tires under the back...lol


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> old school used to be a tee for air shocks and single line for air bags





Philbilly2 said:


> I did not think that was old school... thought that was just normal...
> 
> FOGS!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :waving:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

leolkfrm said:


> goes back to when we would jack cars to fit wider tires under the back...lol


Again... I see nothing wrong with this?


----------



## chevyhauler (Oct 21, 2014)

FWIW I have separate lines running to each of the air bags under the car that I drag race. That way I can control how much weight is being placed down onto each wheel so that I can launch straight. I only say this since you said that you cannot think of a reason to have two separate pressures. Its pretty common with drag racing.

Now on my trucks....I would not. But that could just b me.


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

I put a tee in f350 with a 2yd that has 8" extensions and ran it, what a mistake.....I left the tee in and put a valve on 1 side with a gauge teed in....now i just fill with 1 port turn valve off and their equal... No more swaying.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Depends on what size line you run, if you run small diameter lines, the air isn't going to move that fast.


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

Wrong. works just like a balloon..


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Splain Lucy


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

Both lines tees to 1 lets the air from 1 bag push to the other, increase pressure on heavy side to light side....kinda like an accordion if u will.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I've worked on many large truck air ride systems. Some are plumbed separate, some all run off on valve. If you run an 1/8 supply line, it will restrick volume flow, by the time air volume moved, you will be out of the turn.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

triplestrokes said:


> Wrong. works just like a balloon..


I like this guys style for some reason...


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have to constantly adjust the bags?
Say I'm driving a trailer to the job, do I have to empty them after I drop the trailer off?

Or (in my case) I put the spreader on my truck, and then drive to where it gets loaded. Would I need to adjust them once for the spreader weigh, then again after it gets loaded, and then release air randomly as I empty the spreader?

In pretty clueless here, but it sounds like a PITA. I must be wrong here..


----------



## triplestrokes (Dec 29, 2015)

I do....i have a little 12v compressor behind the seat takes about 10 seconds


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The only time I dump my bags is if I a planning on taking the family on a 300 mile journey.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

If I ever get the time, I have wanted to make an air ride for s pickup. Would not be hard. Compressor, tank, leveling valve. Use trailer pancake bags.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

JMHConstruction said:


> Do you have to constantly adjust the bags?
> Say I'm driving a trailer to the job, do I have to empty them after I drop the trailer off?
> 
> Or (in my case) I put the spreader on my truck, and then drive to where it gets loaded. Would I need to adjust them once for the spreader weigh, then again after it gets loaded, and then release air randomly as I empty the spreader?
> ...


The air bag system I've got on my '13 is by Air-Lift. It has a remote transmitter (think like a garage door transmitter) that has three presets that I can set at however many lbs. I want. It's got an onboard compressor under the bed of the truck. I set the three presets up for 1) empty spreader-5 lbs, 2) half empty spreader-45 lbs, and 3) full spreader-85 lbs. And each time you want to make an adjustment to the spreader you just use your wireless transmitter to adjust it. Most times I just leave it full at 85 lbs and not worry about it anymore. https://www.airliftcompany.com/


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Philbilly2 said:


> The only time I dump my bags is if I a planning on taking the family on a 300 mile journey.





JustJeff said:


> The air bag system I've got on my '13 is by Air-Lift. It has a remote transmitter (think like a garage door transmitter) that has three presets that I can set at however many lbs. I want. It's got an onboard compressor under the bed of the truck. I set the three presets up for 1) empty spreader-5 lbs, 2) half empty spreader-45 lbs, and 3) full spreader-85 lbs. And each time you want to make an adjustment to the spreader you just use your wireless transmitter to adjust it. Most times I just leave it full at 85 lbs and not worry about it anymore. https://www.airliftcompany.com/


So other than ride quality, it doesn't hurt to leave them filled for what you plan on doing?

The set I was looking at didn't have the compressor, but I figured I'd use my 12v compressor that hooks to the battery of the truck that I keep with me at all times. I just didn't want to have to pull it out multiple times a day.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No, leaving air in the bags 24/7 won't hurt anything. And on the new truck I'm going to do as you're talking about, just install the air bags and plumbing lines, with a Schrader valve near the rear bumper and fill them to 85 lbs in the Winter and leave it there until the Spring and then let the air out. I don't need another fancy system like I've got on the '13. So no, you don't have to keep adjusting your pressure all the time if you don't want. I always forgot to change it on the '13, and that's the reason why I'm not getting the on-board compressor with transmitter this time around.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

JustJeff said:


> No, leaving air in the bags 24/7 won't hurt anything. And on the new truck I'm going to do as you're talking about, just install the air bags and plumbing lines, with a Schrader valve near the rear bumper and fill them to 85 lbs in the Winter and leave it there until the Spring and then let the air out. I don't need another fancy system like I've got on the '13. So no, you don't have to keep adjusting your pressure all the time if you don't want. I always forgot to change it on the '13, and that's the reason why I'm not getting the on-board compressor with transmitter this time around.


Thanks Jeff


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

No problem.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Jeff is right on with his info.

My work truck has the bags full all the time, but that truck also has a tare weight of 11,000 lbs.

My personal truck has no air in the bags typically. If I am going to use it as a truck and not a family truckster, I grab an air hose and add some air.

I had a fancy system on my first truck. I personally have not spent the money again and just stick the valves in the bumper and down the road I go.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Wouldn't leaving the bags somewhat full still give you a better ride than empty?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Wouldn't leaving the bags somewhat full still give you a better ride than empty?


Why is that? If the bags are empty, you are just using your stock suspension.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

My stock suspension on my 06 superduty is real bouncy, even with new shocks and tires. I was hoping rear bags would solve that with the added benefit of better leveling with load.

Add to the fact there's alot of patch paving done around here, that gets wavy over time. All my trucks ride over that stuff like tanks.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> My stock suspension on my 06 superduty is real bouncy, even with new shocks and tires. I was hoping rear bags would solve that with the added benefit of better leveling with load.


No... there is nothing can smooth the ride in a Ford... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

well, i guess not nothing...

I guess it would be a pretty smooth ride if you sat in the cab when it is riding on the tow truck bed... :laugh_O


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> My stock suspension on my 06 superduty is real bouncy, even with new shocks and tires. I was hoping rear bags would solve that with the added benefit of better leveling with load.


Sorry jokes asside...

Is it bouncy like spongy or is it bouncy like rough ride?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Lol... perfect till you hit bumps. Like it' too light in the rear.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Freshwater said:


> Lol... perfect till you hit bumps. Like it' too light in the rear.


Air bags will not help


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Damn oh well... still get them for load. 
The 06 goes back to an employee truck then.
Still help with decisions on trucks, thanks.


----------

